
Terrestrial Planets Across Space and Time - Hooke
http://arxiv.org/abs/1602.00690
======
SCAQTony
This study states (corrections if I am wrong) that there are plus or minus
80-billion-billion or 14-thousand-billion-billion terrestrial planets (similar
to earth) orbiting around a sun with a friendly temperature that is an average
age of 1.3 to 1.7-billion years-old.

The average galaxy they reside in has about twice the mass of the Milky Way
and there are circling a sun just like the we are.

We need will a bigger James Webb telescope!

